# BBC Proms summer school



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I decided to listen all this year's BBC Proms sessions from Radio 3. Tough task, but very much useful in gaining some more classical music knowledge.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ good for you, Mika! I hope you're enjoying the LvB Symphony series with Daniel Barenboim...


----------

